# East Canyon, SLC, UT road condition?



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone know how snow free the East Canyon road to Big Mountain, north of SLC UT is?

Thanks


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

From the looks of it there doesn't seem to be much snow. You can see one camera view from the link. UDOT TRAFFIC


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks config. I couldn't find a camera icon in that canyon, but I'll look again (or do I need new glasses? - certainly a possibility!).

I did make it up there yesterday, and it is clear to the top. Not all that much snow on the sides of the road either. I would bet it opens soon (unfortunately).


----------

